# Cruise control not working and brake lights going on and off randomly



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes. I agree with your assessment. I had similar symptomology on my DTS years ago. Please inspect and replace the brake light switch. 

This should cure your problem.


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok it was the brake pedal position sensor, but for some reason it was just unhooked. I put it back into place and all is good now.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Man ... I wish all vehicle fixes were that easy and cheap!


----------



## Farmer (Mar 6, 2013)

There's a story behind it. I was assaulted during an uber ride and I guess I smashed the brake so hard when I got punched, it disconnected from the brake pedal. Wouldn't work since that happen.

https://www.facebook.com/matthew.johnson9999/videos/1016912168385236/


----------

